# Four swarms so far this season!



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

What... no pics? Come on.... you're killing us northerners up here! It's going to be a balmy 35 degrees for a high today. Come on Spring already!


----------



## Calbears94 (Jan 24, 2014)

Charlie B said:


> Off to a good start. Three in bait hives and one hanging on a tree limb. All bait hives are older 8 frame deeps with one frame of old brood comb dead center and the rest of the space filled out with foundationless frames with started strips.
> 
> I think I'm finally going to beat Ollie this year!


I am in the east bay and got one so far about 5 lb Italian swarm in my trap.... I reloaded all 9 of my traps today so hoping for a few more.....


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

I am still waiting to see a swarm catching and housing one would be a thrill for me.


----------



## JakeDatc (Apr 19, 2010)

+++1 next week will be our first week of consistent 50s during the day. share the wealth man!


----------



## Calbears94 (Jan 24, 2014)

WBVC said:


> I am still waiting to see a swarm catching and housing one would be a thrill for me.


It was my first catch and very cool....


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I just leave my traps on the hives stands at my various yards and make the rounds every two weeks. It's nice to roll up and finally see the traps with bees going in and out like they'd been there forever. I just transfer the frames to a regular hive box, put in a frame of honey and let them do their thing.

I then reload with another old brood frame and place it back on the hive stand. One in San Mateo, one in Watsonville and two in SF so far. All good medium to large swarms. It's mostly luck but the more traps you have at different locations, the luckier you get!


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

Charlie are these swarms from your own bee's.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Only if it worked like that, it would be great. No, I have no idea where these swarms come from other than nearby bee yards belonging to someone else or ferals. One swarm is black and the others look like carnies.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

No one has ever mentioned this before and I haven't read it anywhere but would are own bee yards be a good attraction for other bee's and a good spot for a swarm trap .


----------



## Calbears94 (Jan 24, 2014)

laketrout said:


> No one has ever mentioned this before and I haven't read it anywhere but would are own bee yards be a good attraction for other bee's and a good spot for a swarm trap .


I have one of my 9 traps in my yard... I thought it might help mine if they swarmed.... This is first year so far they haven't....


----------



## Calbears94 (Jan 24, 2014)

Charlie B said:


> Only if it worked like that, it would be great. No, I have no idea where these swarms come from other than nearby bee yards belonging to someone else or ferals. One swarm is black and the others look like carnies.


Are they all black or mostly black? I bought a new hive of German bees this year and they have a lot of black but not all black... If they are black I would love to see a pic...


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

laketrout said:


> No one has ever mentioned this before and I haven't read it anywhere but would are own bee yards be a good attraction for other bee's and a good spot for a swarm trap .


I caught 17 swarms my first year all on hive stand next to my regular hives in different bee yards. In my limited experience, it seems to me that bees attract bees. I tried putting my traps up in trees and on upper decks with no luck. If you do catch a swarm, hive them in a different box and put the exact same trap back in the exact same place. It's like a good fishing hole, they'll strike again.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Calbears94 said:


> Are they all black or mostly black? I bought a new hive of German bees this year and they have a lot of black but not all black... If they are black I would love to see a pic...


They're mostly black, not all black. Maybe Germans, who knows. They're darker than my Carnie's that's for sure! I'll post a pic when I get back down to them.


----------



## Calbears94 (Jan 24, 2014)

Charlie B said:


> They're mostly black, not all black. Maybe Germans, who knows. They're darker than my Carnie's that's for sure! I'll post a pic when I get back down to them.


Sound like the ones I just bought....


----------



## Snookie (Dec 13, 2013)

Shazzzam dat's great:}

Me I got 6 out and aint got nottin yetz:{








[/url] forum image hosting[/IMG]


----------



## Calbears94 (Jan 24, 2014)

Snookie said:


> Shazzzam dat's great:}
> 
> Me I got 6 out and aint got nottin yetz:{
> 
> ...


Hey snookie I think we were building and placing traps about the same time.... I have had one hit so far out of my 9.... Question did you you foundationless frames or no in yours? I used 3 foundation frames in each of mine because I didn't have any old brood...


----------



## Snookie (Dec 13, 2013)

Hey Calsbear 94

I have five regular frames in each some medium some deep frames...however I been thinking of cutting 19" top bars to put in a couple of them to have the scouts think there's more room..

I got one TB Swarm trap and it ain't hittin on squat either. Lol

You think 3 frames only is better?








[/url] image url[/IMG]


----------



## Calbears94 (Jan 24, 2014)

Snookie said:


> Hey Calsbear 94
> 
> I have five regular frames in each some medium some deep frames...however I been thinking of cutting 19" top bars to put in a couple of them to have the scouts think there's more room..
> 
> ...


Lol no idea what is better so checking to see what you have set-up.... The one I got the hit on had 3 frames with foundation and they had drawn out 2 but started a 3rd row from the top of the trap instead of 3rd frame.....


----------

